# 2005 525i and iPod Integration?



## elguevon (Nov 30, 2004)

I JUST got my 2005 525i and love it. I would love it more if I could integrate (not use an FM Modulator) with iDrive. My dealer explained last week that even though Apple and BMW have a relationship, as of now it is not possible. iPod's direct integration is only available in the 3-series that which do not have iDrive.

My question is this: In the near future, will I be able to integrate my iPod with my 2005 525i? Will there be some software update to iDrive that will allow this and/or some minor Prep kit? I am specifically addressing the 2005 model and not any forward looking models.

I want my iPod integration!  Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## subterFUSE (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: iPod*

I do not think it will be likely. But, I could be wrong.

If they did, I would consider buying an iPod.


----------



## elguevon (Nov 30, 2004)

I spoke to my the Parts Dept at my BMW dealership and he told me it IS possible to integrate an iPod into the 2005 5-series via the AUX input of the stereo. It does not integrate into iDrive like Sirius, but at least the sound quality would be there and not lost using FM Modulation.

Cost: $39.95 for the iPod adapter and $105 for labor

Has anyone actually had this done and can confirm this is the case?


----------

